# ESSEX MONTHLY MEET THURS 30TH MAY



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes it's that time again folks,our regular monthly meet at MIZU Brentwood is scheduled for Thursday the 30th May at the usual kick off time of 7-30pm. For any 'newbee's' who want to come along it's just off junction 28 off the M25 and you will be made most welcome by all of us established Essex TT'ers 

So who's coming along then?

Regards Lamps
TTchan
TTSDSGOMG
ollyb225
anthony_839
slineTT
Dotti
Saleena41
olds_cool (Kapow!!!) :lol: 
Gareth50
jackieb + hubby


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yessss ill be there...feels like forever since the last meet :lol:


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

i will be there as long as its not pension collection day. i also promise to wash my car, 'dotti' will have to think of somewhere else to graffiti  i have fitted a new toy too !... may mean chatting about cars for 10mins.


----------



## ollyb225 (May 17, 2013)

I would love to come along to this, has anyone got the postcode for this place?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

If I'm in Brentwood that night ill pop in on my way past


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be there...... 

Chantelle will you wear your special tshirt?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I shall be coming along 8)


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

If I can change my shift,I'll be there.  due have the exact address for the sat nav?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

OK as requested for those newcomers, the postcode is CM14 5NA so you have no excuses for not coming alomng now! :lol:

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

slineTT said:


> I will be there......
> 
> Chantelle will you wear your special tshirt?


Ill wear it just for you


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ohhhhhh thank you, I love Essex girls......


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

does that mean i need to give Shirley a bath? I may even wear my Batman outfit if the weather is good


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like I`ll be in the country for a change so count me in !


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Me and hubby will be there


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Me and my eldest son will be there.

Bringing the Porsche though because Audi got sold a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

stortford said:


> Me and my eldest son will be there.
> 
> Bringing the Porsche though because Audi got sold a couple of weeks ago.


No rude stories this time then...damn, I had a good one as well :lol: 8) lol


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

Had a good time at my first meet lat month so shall be there again tomorrow. [even nearly planned to go there last week before I realised I was wishing the month away too quickly!]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stortford said:


> Me and my eldest son will be there.
> 
> Bringing the Porsche though because Audi got sold a couple of weeks ago.


How old is your son? Is he fluffy and cute to torment and shove in the TT boot?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing you all later  :-* be there at 8pm x


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Missed last one .. got sidetracked (must be old age) .. however will be there tonight


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organsing another amazing meet. Essex crowd rocks. Chantelle thank you you so much for modeling, especially in this weather......


----------



## HelenofTTroy (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Paul for organising last night. Enjoyed meeting up with everyone again and some new faces. Looking forward to more outings.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Another lovely Essex meet. Look forward to seeing you all again soon xxx


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

slineTT said:


> Thank you Paul for organsing another amazing meet. Essex crowd rocks. Chantelle thank you you so much for modeling, especially in this weather......


Your welcome Hun, it was a laugh :lol:  and the pictures are fab 8)

Great meet and lots of good old dirty conversations as always lol Roll on the 15th


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great meet as alway folks, great to meet some more new faces,keep em coming> Like i said before i just organise the meet you guys make it so enjoyable! :lol:

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Paul, thanks for a great evening especially the 'valet' parking.  . and to everyone for the great company.
I'm up for Goodwood including possible quiet Thursday as suggested.

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/festival-of-s ... lcome.aspx

If Chantelle agrees perhaps you could post a pic or two as I was busy chatting about cars and missed the 'photo shoot'. 

Question: how many TT owners does it take to check the engine oil level ?


----------

